# Things Non-fish nuts say



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I had to laugh at some people today at petsmart. We get some people in that just say something funny or pronounce something totally wrong.
Here are some of those, feel free to add what you've heard

1. Childed
2. Chichlid
3. PleCLOMISis
4. Wow, It's nemo! (pointing to the tiger barbs or clown loaches)
5. I have a school of Irridesent sharks in my 10 gallon
6. You need a different kind of tank for saltwater.
7. I can just add table salt right?
8. Do your piranha's attack your hand when you put it in the tank?
9. Allergy Eaters
10. What else can I put in this bowl besides a betta?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> 4. Wow, It's nemo! (pointing to the tiger barbs or clown loaches)


Wow tiger barbs? CL is anyway better lol


> 9. Allergy Eaters


Lol I'll keep some in my bathtub lol jk


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

dude you forgot 1.i feed my oscars goldfish 10 times a day
2. they are in a 10 gallon
3.lets get a chicklid daddy,no honey lets get a lungfish

if you say any of these things you are an idiot


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

1.dyed fish are born that way


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I always say if they wanted people to pronounce cichlids right they would have spelled it SICK LID lol. I admit, we said this until we stood corrected! I love the allergy eaters one! I remember this one kid wanted to buy a giant gourami for a 10 gallon tank, that had a parrot fish in it! Luckily the person told them they wouldnt sell the fish to him since it's not suitable for his tank!


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Idiot savant: what kind of fish do you have?
Me: an arowana
Idiot: you're growing marijuana???
My thought bubble: (you should have been swallowed at birth)

So I just say, "it's a topswimming jumper fish", and i have to say it really slow and hand them a helmet, then point towards the short bus.

____

My favorite mispronunciation of cichlids, is chiclets.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow eurasian! I think that story tops them all!


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> 1: angels and neons are great tankmates


I have angels with my neons and they are great tankmates - but y'know why? the angels aren't full grown yet - and my ABF get the neons before anyone else has a chance to...

yeah neons are full-grown angelfish's natural food in the wild hehe - so really not good tank mates 

--------

ok i was in walmart once in the fish section and this lady was buying newts and some neon tetras. well - the guy who works in the pet section gets this bag, puts a bit of water in it, and then sticks both the neon tetras and the newts in the same bag...bet those newts were saying DINNER TIME!

So i said: Those newts will eat the neon tetras you know...

He looks all confused(while the woman buying them begins to look worried) and he just says "Oh really??" so finally he gets another bag and sticks the newts and tetras in diff bags...

bet those newts ate all her neon tetras when she got them home and stuck them in her tank...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol that's funny, sooner or later I'm afraid that the neons will RIp...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

LMAO eurasian!

A guy at the petshop told me the fish wasnt really dead, it was just sleeping (on its back too!). I think he was kidding though.....I hope so...


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

lol little kids will belive anything


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I wont even start with all the stuff I heard while working in pets. uh


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Who here besides me has visions of the classic Monty Python "Parrot Sketch" when reading about the resting fish?


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

If I hadn't nailed that fish down, he would have muscled up to that lid, pushed it open with his head and... VOOM!

That fish wouldn't "VOOM" if you put 4 million volts through it!


----------

